# Went to Tenn.



## carver (Aug 11, 2014)

on some family stuff,while there we went to an old marble mine and I was able to get a few shots



 I'm going thru this B&W phase (sorry)


----------



## Smokey (Aug 11, 2014)

Love the B&W train track.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow!  Don't apologize for the B&W shots - they are awesome!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)




----------

